# ummm... coolest algae ever!



## Six (May 29, 2006)

I like it. It's growing slowly and controllably in my CRS tank. 10g, normal output striplight, nothing special.










is it a brush algae? what do you guys think? I'm about it mount some a grow it out, I like it.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

I believe it's cladphora...simular to "moss balls"

Do not trim it whatever you do!!


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

why, will it go bananas?


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Every little fiber will spread and grow!


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Great. That may have crossed the "coolness" line. LOL. Thanks for the info. Does that mean you dont want any?


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

nooooooooo!!! LOL


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

That does look pretty cool. I like how its taken over and softened the look of the filter. 

Are you sure its clado? I've had clado in one tank and it always formed more of a mat without any real defined direction of growth. Mine grew along the back of the tank because of a window behind the tank and probably because a little of the soil underlayer was getting sunlight. It mostly stayed near the substrate and sometimes moved into the plants if I didn't catch it fast enough. Felt rather rough when I pulled it out.

Yours looks rather soft and furry. Not that I'd want to cuddle up with it, mind you.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

It's very soft, like little hairballs. It grows quite compacted in little "sprouts" which is why it is appealing to me  It's been well behaved so far. It has come off here and there and will regrow, but it seems to have a good holdfast. There hasnt been a plague by any means. Yet.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

I hope it remains well behaved for you because it does look cool.


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

kinda strange. I like it.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Kind of like a pet grizzly bear is interesting..... a novelty really, very beautiful ....... right up until it decides to eat you.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

It looks like black brush algae to me. BBA can be black, green or even dark red in color. Black widow spiders look good too, but I don't want them living with me.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Wouldn't you say java moss and duckweed could be classifed as similar in annoyance? People keep those species all the time. Why the sarcarm?


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

I understand your point Six, I'd have to say duckweed is worse.  After all you could most likely get rid of the algae if you wanted to through a treatment or a change in your dosing/lights/etc. Duckweed is a persistant annoyance that refuses to be irradicated. If you like the algae, (and I do think it is cool) keep it. It's your tank after all.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

It's not like it's a high light tank with co2. It's all mosses  I think it fits right in. I guess I'm not a planted tank purist.


----------



## zig (Jul 3, 2005)

Hard to beat Gomers tank from a few years back for algae coolness, it even won a prize!

http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2004.cgi?&Scale=3&op=showcase&category=0&vol=1&id=102


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

awesome! Thanks for the link!


----------

